# Tru-Cut C-27 Striping enhancement



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

This was an experiment that went right for once. I am not affiliated with Tru Cut or CheckMate, but was able to find a non-destructive and no modification way to add an striping kit to my C-27 Tru Cut.

I purchased a CheckMate lawn stripe kit TRTU-WAW27 which is designed for a Toro Turf Master walk behind mower. The stripe kit is 26" wide so the Tru Cut 27" reel plus tires in the rear worked out pretty well.

I was able to fit the mounting brackets and bolts in the original bolt hole location for the handle. The stock hardware that came with the kit fit without issues.

I've used the mower twice since installing and it stripes better than it ever has in the past. Since the TC mowers don't have a rear roller, this was always my biggest gripe about the unit. The stripes were there, but it is counter intuitive to not have a rear roller IMO.

Shipping weight on the roller was 27lbs, so the total roller assembly probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 25lbs I'd say. These TC machines are much like a Zero Turn mower that you shouldn't spin them on a dime in turns because the tires will tear up your turf, and the roller is much the same way. There needs to be some thought put into turns to not drag or skip the wheels on the roller across the turf as you make a turn. Otherwise, I think it turned out pretty well.

All in all, anything under 1/2" HOC may not benefit from the roller, its not heavy enough, but to enhance the TC stripes was a decent investment. I am in it for $178 with shipping and a YouTube star promo code for 10% off.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice Blake, pretty sweet idea!

Got any pics of the striping?


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey Scott

I mowed 4 strips on the right with the tru cut mower without the roller. Skipped 4' and mowed another 4 strips on the left with the roller down. Bear in mind this is my back yard that is normally cut with a rotary z track, but I wanted to test it on something that had 0 stripes to begin with. Definite difference.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

BlakeG said:


> Definite difference.


Agreed, looks great!


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I've been wanting to do this since I already have a exmark 30 with the roller. I just
Never took the time to try but I think I will now.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

This is awesome. Can you provide more pictures of where you attached it to the mower?


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice add on @BlakeG !


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

@cnet24 I would be happy to get some additional photos. It will be a little later today.

Thanks @RayTL


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

@cnet24

Let me know if these help or you need something different. Thanks!


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

BlakeG said:


> Hey Scott
> 
> I mowed 4 strips on the right with the tru cut mower without the roller. Skipped 4' and mowed another 4 strips on the left with the roller down. Bear in mind this is my back yard that is normally cut with a rotary z track, but I wanted to test it on something that had 0 stripes to begin with. Definite difference.


Hello there. I just pulled the trigger on a striping kit and wanted to know how has it been since last year? Do ty out use it all the time? Have you come up with better ways to stripe using the checkmate? Just want to be ready when my order arrived in a few days.

Also, if possible, please provide update pics using the checkmate.

TIA!!!!


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

Has anyone done this on a 20 in Tru Cut? If so which checkmate did you use?


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Haven't heard anyone do it in the 20 inch but should be able to be done. Just make sure you select the roller for the appropriate model that match the dimensions of your mower. I am going to upgrade to the quick release system that Pete sells on GCI Turf. Will make taking it off a breeze. I never took it off since I installed. Even when I take my mower to get serviced. Not that it's a hassle but don't want to deal with the process. Been on for 3 years now with no issue.


----------

